# I'm not myself. I'm someone else



## Bobzinha

Hi everybody!! 

Can someone please translate for me the following sentence?

*"I'm not myself. I'm someone else".*

Thanks!!

Kisses


----------



## zaby

Hello,

Je ne suis pas moi-même. Je suis quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## victoria luz

Non sono me stesso. Sono qualcun altro.


----------



## Annwn

Hi there!

Swedish: Jag är inte mig själv. Jag är någon annan.

Portuguese:Não sou eu próprio(a). Eu sou outra pessoa.
(Or maybe even "Eu não sou eu. Eu sou outra pessoa." - "I´m not me. I´m someone else." it would work too, in this context...)

***


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:
Nu sunt eu însumi (boy) / însămi (girl). Sunt altcineva.


----------



## lemmego

German:
Ich bin nicht ich selbst. Ich bin jemand anders.


----------



## Bobzinha

*Thank you!!
Grazie!!
Danke!!
Merci beaucoup!!
Obrigado!!*


----------



## badgrammar

Let me try it in Turkish, then I'll wait for corrections!

Ben kendime digerim (degilim?) . Ben baska insanayim...


----------



## Roshini

In Malay : Aku bukan diriku sebenar. Aku orang lain. 
This sentence is for a simple use. 

I hope someone can translate that in Tagalog.


----------



## Cereth

in spanish " No soy yo, soy alguien más" -for both men and women-
"no soy yo mismo, soy alguien más" -men-
"no soy yo misma, soy alguien más- women-


----------



## Manuel_M

In Maltese:

*Jien m'iniex jien. Jien xi ħadd ieħor.*


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

*أنا لست نفسي. أنا شخصٌ آخرٌ.*
_(Ana lastu nafsii.  Ana shakhSun aakharun.)_


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

Czech: Já nejsem já. Jsem někdo jiný.
Slovak: Ja nie som ja. Som niekto iný.


----------



## ireney

Greek: Δεν είμαι ο εαυτός μου. Είμαι κάποιος άλλος
Phonetic transliteration: Then ime o eaftos mou. Ime kapios allos

(a = apple, e = elephant, i = ink, o = omnibus)


----------



## Samaruc

Catalan-Valencian:

No sóc jo mateix(male)/mateixa(female), sóc algú altre.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
watashi-wa jibunjishin dewa arimasen. Betsujin desu.
わたしは自分自身ではありません。別人です。


----------



## Gemini

Dutch:
Ik ben mezelf niet. Ik ben iemand anders.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

.אני אינני אני. אני מישהו אחר
(_ani eineni ani. ani mishehu acher_.)


----------



## Aki82

Polish: Nie jestem soba. Jestem kim innym.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi:


Muh hoodum nee stum. Mah yugcus diguh ustum.


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
Minä en ole minä. Olen joku muu.


----------



## Bobzinha

*I'm very impressed!! Than you very much!!!! *


----------



## CatStar

Just one more maybe? 
In Irish:
Nílim mé féin, is duine eile mé.
Caitríona


----------



## macta123

In Hindi
Mein mein nahin hoon, koi aur hoon


----------



## ludomlado

Russian: Я не себя, а другой человек.

Translit: Yah nyeh syebyah, ah drugoy chyelovyek.


----------



## melon collie

Russian:

Я не я. Я кто-то другой.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: "Ja nisam ja. Ja sam neko drugi."


----------



## Elphaba

Galego: 
Non son eu mesmo. Son outra persoa. (masc.)
Non son eu mesma. Son outra persoa. (fem.)


----------



## linguist786

Urdu: Mai meri zaat nahin hoo, mai koi aur hoo.
Gujarati: Oo mari jaat nathi, oo biju koi choo.


----------



## Xaphirezst

Indonesian : Aku bukan diriku sendiri. Aku orang lain.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: 

Nem ismerek magamra. Valaki más vagyok. 

Nem ismerek magamra. = I don't recognize myself
Valaki más vagyok. = I'm someone else.


----------

